# 34 inch AJ on sabiki rig



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

we were fishing at the I10 bridge ruble and I was trying to get some bait off the bottom with some sabiki rigs tipped with squid so that we could go for some AJs, and I was using my new wavespin on an inshore shimano trevolaand all the sudden I was reeling it up and something took out about half of my line, I was waiting for it to break off any second the whole fight but after about 30 minutes of working him back up we got him in the boat, so that was the first time I caught a decent fish off of a sabiki rig, it was a great day of fishing we limited out on red snapper, and caught a good many Black snapper, and some migos and of course the AJ, and a few kings and sharks,and had more break offs then you could ever imagine

p.s. does anyone have a trick on how to break power pro?

Garett


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

:takephoto?


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

no but one of my buddies got some I will tell him to post em up when he gets a chance, my camera went swimming:doh


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

That is one incredible feat catching that size amberjack on a sabiki. Were you fishing the southeast or southwest rubble? The way I break off braided line is just point your rod straight down into the water, reel up the slack, hold the spool with your hand and pull straight up. It will usually break at the leader. With spinning reels this is pretty easy since it is easy to hold the spool. On conventional reels you have to really cinch down on the star drag and support the spool with your hand. Were the black snapper up in the water?


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

we were on the south east side, the black snapper were about10-15 feetoff the bottom, and they were all huge, and ive never caught as many tiny grouper in my life, before I caught the AJ I would pull up at least 4 tiny grouper on every single drop


----------



## cutbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Too cool. Awesome job. Can't help w/ the braid. I'm old school, Ande !


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Story is good but :takephoto would be betteroke


----------



## Capt Rick (Jan 6, 2008)

When hung up bottom fishing with Power Pro take it and wrapa couple of figure 8's around one of the boat's rear cleats and slowly motor away from the hang-up. The leader will usually break , pull off at the knot, or if your lucky the hook will sometimes pull free. This also works for heavier mono as well. Never, ever, wrap braided line around your hand or try to hold it to break it off as you could be short a few fingers, orat the very least end up with anasty cut.

Catch Em Up,

Capt Rick 

ECRA Reef Reseacher - Emerald Coast Reef Assn

"Building a Better Bottom" (ecreef.org)


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks Cap. Rick


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I wrap a towel around my hand and then wrap the line around the towel, but I will only do this for line strengths up to about 60#'s. Beyond that I get as much line in as possible and then cut it. If I need more line I can always splice it.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Wrap it around the wooden handle on the dip net you use to catch bait in the well, pull.


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks for all the tips guys


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

Great job with the aj on a sabiki im sure you were sweating over it breaking ur line but great job :clap. To break power pro i just hold the spool if ur snagged on rubble or a wreck and yank backor drift back if ur not anchoreditll snap no problem even my 65lb braid will snap pretty easily if snagged same goes for mono if its a conventional reel just dig both ur hands into the spool so the drag wont give (not all the way just cup ur fingers into it so u can get a firm grip)


----------

